# this is how a lefort 2 result looks like



## strong_silent_type (Dec 28, 2019)

> "the above is a lefort 2 quadrangular. incision is made at the lower orbital rim, but the nose remains untouched. midface is brought forward."



look how much her eyes improved. not only the shape but also the bonestructure around it. 

imagined if she went for dr taban and his shit infraorbital rim implants instead jfl 


stop coping with your lefort 1, shit implants surgeries. if you want to improve your midface in 2020 you need lefort 2 and higher






everything else is literally


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Dec 28, 2019)

Brutal.


----------



## GetThatBread (Dec 28, 2019)

Cope, the price + availability. Invest in MSE and a FacePuller


----------



## BlackPillChad (Dec 28, 2019)

If you can find a surgeon willing to do it, and can afford it, yes.


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 28, 2019)

Pretty crazy transformation tbh she went from subhuman to dateable


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 28, 2019)

GetThatBread said:


> Cope, the price + availability. Invest in MSE and a FacePuller



holy fuck. i laughed so hard. well done


----------



## Mr.cope (Dec 28, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> look how much her eyes improved. not only the shape but also the bonestructure around it.
> 
> imagined if she went for dr taban and his shit infraorbital rim implants instead jfl
> 
> ...


Hope


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 28, 2019)

Oh someone finds about the other LeForts

quadrangular lefort 2 mogs

and LeFort 1 has the advantage that you can rotate it more easily


----------



## Mr.cope (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 28, 2019)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> Oh someone finds about the other LeForts
> 
> quadrangular lefort 2 mogs
> 
> and LeFort 1 has the advantage that you can rotate it more easily



modified lefort 3









crouzon(literally!!!) patient went for modified lefort 3 and has now a higher sexual market value then you (literally)


Composite picture of patient 1 of Cruzon syndrome who underwent a modified LeFort 3 Osteotomy. (A) Preoperative profile picture. (B) After midface advancement. (C) 18 months postadvancement with orthodontic treatment and rhinoplasty completed...




looksmax.org





lefort 1 + modified 3 (so basically a normal lefort 3 jfl) is probably ideal in 2020


----------



## Dogs (Dec 28, 2019)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> Oh someone finds about the other LeForts
> 
> quadrangular lefort 2 mogs
> 
> and LeFort 1 has the advantage that you can rotate it more easily


So if you need ccw jaw rotation lefort 1 would probably be recommended?


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 28, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> modified lefort 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should inform myself about maxilla surgeries again tbh

I dont remember but I read somewhere that quadrangular LeFort 2 can also be rotated !without! cutting nerves of jaw, thus shorter recovery and less pain (if done right)


Dogs said:


> So if you need ccw jaw rotation lefort 1 would probably be recommended?


you would pop your eyes and several posterior bones if you try to rotate LeFort 3 area and surgeons wouldnt do it anyways

It is possible if done right (many want to achieve this per facepulling), but surgically it is david vs goliath (goliath being the body)


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 28, 2019)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> I should inform myself about maxilla surgeries again tbh
> 
> I dont remember but I read somewhere that quadrangular LeFort 2 can also be rotated !without! cutting nerves of jaw, thus shorter recovery and less pain (if done right)



yes tag me in the thread then 



do you know DO ?

https://looksmax.org/threads/distra...ional-jaw-surgery-what-is-your-opinion.77674/
imagine lefort 2 DO


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 28, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> yes tag me in the thread then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO is so much more work lol, I understand your fear with soft tissue and relapse tho

4 piece LeFort might be interesting for the ones who want to get Bimax


----------



## Bennett (Dec 28, 2019)

Mr.cope said:


> View attachment 208081


Jfl at people who get jaw surgery then continue to mouth breath slowly ruining the result


----------



## Greeicy (Dec 28, 2019)

Lefort will never fix midface length


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 28, 2019)

The biggest difference is in the side profile...


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 28, 2019)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> DO is so much more work lol, I understand your fear with soft tissue and relapse tho
> 
> 4 piece LeFort might be interesting for the ones who want to get Bimax



they unironically already do Le Fort II and III distraction osteogenesis on syndrome patients

just checked


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 28, 2019)

GetThatBread said:


> Cope, the price + availability. Invest in MSE and a FacePuller


Mse isnt an option when i have a 2.04 fwhr


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

reminder


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

lefort 2 + bsso+genio would legit make me 6.5psl


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Dec 29, 2019)

Fuk said:


> Mse isnt an option when i have a 2.04 fwhr


Slayaaaa


strong_silent_type said:


> look how much her eyes improved. not only the shape but also the bonestructure around it.
> 
> imagined if she went for dr taban and his shit infraorbital rim implants instead jfl
> 
> ...


Major lifefuel btw, i didn’t think the lefort 2 line went so wide under the eyes


----------



## reptiles (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> look how much her eyes improved. not only the shape but also the bonestructure around it.
> 
> imagined if she went for dr taban and his shit infraorbital rim implants instead jfl
> 
> ...





Bro fuck I need that 









I think I'm reccessed enough my maxilla already is reccessed


Mr.cope said:


> View attachment 208081





Is that lefort 3


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Bro fuck I need that
> 
> 
> View attachment 208714
> ...



ngl you would ascend hardcore im not even joking

you might be an ideal candidat judging from this picture

fuck your life would be totally different. 


but you will never have this.



psst. only dreams now


----------



## reptiles (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> ngl you would ascend hardcore im not even joking
> 
> you might be an ideal candidat judging from this picture
> 
> ...






I can try atleast I will try and actually banned but I appricate your high effort threads your what this community used to have


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

reptiles said:


> I can try atleast I will try and actually banned but I appricate your high effort threads your what this community used to have



what do you mean with trying? how many surgeons have you contacted so far? 0?


----------



## reptiles (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> what do you mean with trying? how many surgeons have you contacted so far? 0?





Best to research it you don't just go their without fore knowledge


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

reptiles said:


> i will procrastinate until my prime is over and im busy with other things



legit


----------



## Kill_Jew (Dec 29, 2019)

This woman had underbite and even then she didn't become *that *much more attractive.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> look how much her eyes improved. not only the shape but also the bonestructure around it.
> 
> imagined if she went for dr taban and his shit infraorbital rim implants instead jfl
> 
> ...


Casey Neistat needs this so bad


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Casey Neistat needs this so bad
> View attachment 208735



legit

but he would also need a counterclockwise rotation and i dont know if that is possible with lefort 2


Kill_Jew said:


> This woman had underbite and even then she didn't become *that *much more attractive.



redpill: this is literally the biggest you can expect from plastic surgery. and the difference is there. i dont know what you guys expect from plastic surgery? f

redpill 2: if she just had went with lefort 1 the difference would be indeed very minor. the biggest changes came from her advanced midface. lefort 1 is bluepill


----------



## reptiles (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> legit





You can get surgery at any age and even if my looks lsoe facial volume reverse face lift reverses aging by atleast 30 years


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 29, 2019)

It's often easier.
To go from disfigured -> normie.
Then to go from normie -> Chad(lite).
With looksmaxxing and even operations.


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

reptiles said:


> You can get surgery at any age and even if my looks lsoe facial volume reverse face lift reverses aging by atleast 30 years



you know that the risk of relapse and nerve damage is increasing exponentially after 20?????? do you?

recovery time gets longer too. not to mention that you get more responsibilities etc. do you think its easy to take 6 -12 weeks off if you have work and are 40 with children? jfl

not to mention that looks wont even be your top priority in life.


with every month you wait it will get more unlikely you will actually get it. and you know this.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> modified lefort 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Modified 3 is a meme


strong_silent_type said:


> look how much her eyes improved. not only the shape but also the bonestructure around it.
> 
> imagined if she went for dr taban and his shit infraorbital rim implants instead jfl
> 
> ...


Doesnt work that well for everyone tho. I have a good maxilla but recessed mandible, this would failo me


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Modified 3 is a meme
> 
> Doesnt work that well for everyone tho. I have a good maxilla but recessed mandible, this would failo me








lefort 2 doesnt work for the mandible? oh wow. thats like coming to a discussion about eye surgery and saying that "eye surgery wont work for everyone. i have good eyes but a shit nose. eye surgery wont improve my eyes"

literally


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> It's often easier.
> To go from disfigured -> normie.
> Then to go from normie -> Chad(lite).
> With looksmaxxing and even operations.


You can go from normie to high tier normie and then halo your way up to a low chadlite in most cases


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 29, 2019)

Fuk said:


> You can go from normie to high tier normie and then halo your way up to a low chadlite in most cases


I agree, a nromie can often move up in the normie range. I aim to become high tier normie.
I have no idea, how an high tier normie can fool others that he is Chadlite, with hallo's. (because is it no so, that a normie is so, because he lacks 1 feature that halo's him up?)


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> I agree, a nromie can often move up in the normie range. I aim to become high tier normie.
> I have no idea, how an high tier normie can fool others that he is Chadlite, with hallo's. (because is it no so, that a normie is so, because he lacks 1 feature that halo's him up?)


me and @PrettyBoyMaxxing are making threads on halos

the number one halo is body halo imo, it can give a 4psl 60+ matches per day on tinder.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 29, 2019)

Fuk said:


> me and @PrettyBoyMaxxing are making threads on halos
> 
> the number one halo is body halo imo, it can give a 4psl 60+ matches per day on tinder.


oh yeah. i forgot about that. Good muscle tone (especially combined with good basic frame and height), is deffo a good point for halo.


----------



## needsolution (Dec 29, 2019)

Greeicy said:


> Lefort will never fix midface length


Blind or what? Her midface got shortened since maxilla is more forward after surgery. 

Also i made this thread like months ago. I dont know where someone can find doc who is willing to perform LF2.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 29, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Modified 3 is a meme
> 
> Doesnt work that well for everyone tho. I have a good maxilla but recessed mandible, this would failo me






Well yes but this works very well for me also it's better to have a reccesed mandible that shit is a billion times easier to fix


needsolution said:


> Blind or what? Her midface got shortened since maxilla is more forward after surgery.
> 
> Also i made this thread like months ago. I dont know where someone can find doc who is willing to perform LF2.





I want monobloc it turned a deformed minus 2 into some what human imagine this on an incel instant higher tier normie however monobloc is literally impossible to get


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Dec 29, 2019)

that women already got laids before the surgery.
I wanna see the result on a man.


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> that women already got laids before the surgery.
> I wanna see the result on a man.



b-but surgeons dont l-l-lefort 2

https://looksmax.org/threads/suggested-lefort-2-need-high-iq-answers.79992/


----------



## Ada Mustang (Dec 29, 2019)

And lefort 3 for improved eye area


----------



## SubhumanityForce (Oct 26, 2022)

strong_silent_type said:


> ngl you would ascend hardcore im not even joking
> 
> you might be an ideal candidat judging from this picture
> 
> ...


How does He need that you moron. Draw a line from his eye corner to his nose. He is more projected than the after of this foid. Do you even use your eyes before commenting?


----------



## feelgood (Oct 26, 2022)

SubhumanityForce said:


> How does He need that you moron. Draw a line from his eye corner to his nose. He is more projected than the after of this foid. Do you even use your eyes before commenting?


Nigga you’re replying to a post made by a banned user from 3 years ago


----------



## Agendum (Oct 26, 2022)

GetThatBread said:


> Cope, the price + availability. Invest in MSE and a FacePuller


MSE for asthetics is situational not universal.


----------



## Deleted member 18361 (Oct 26, 2022)

phenotype changed


----------



## SubhumanityForce (Dec 9, 2022)

strong_silent_type said:


> lefort 2 doesnt work for the mandible? oh wow. thats like coming to a discussion about eye surgery and saying that "eye surgery wont work for everyone. i have good eyes but a shit nose. eye surgery wont improve my eyes"
> 
> literally


Bs and you know it. Not all people are Uniformly recessed.


----------



## Splinter901 (Dec 9, 2022)

unironically worth more than any university degree


----------

